# OnStar is ****ing with you



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/car-hacked-on-60-minutes/

Alex jones removed onstar fom his car in the dealer's shop 5 years ago.
It was a cellphone like device behind the glove box


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

That is creepy. Makes me want to rip it out of my car, those that pay for it are getting hosed.

They get awful reviews for their service as well: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/onstar.html
Appears that its GPS is highly inaccurate and regularly sends emergency responders to the wrong place amongst a laundry list of other issues.

Funny that the conceal the carmaker, since GM is the only manufacturer that uses OnStar that I know of.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I believe that was a Prius that they opened up and connected the laptop directly into. No remote hacking was accomplished in this particular test. It was a pretty pointless test as all they did was show that the vehicle uses computer commands for certain features, they did not actually show that the vehicle could be remotely hacked.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I believe that was a Prius that they opened up and connected the laptop directly into. No remote hacking was accomplished in this particular test. It was a pretty pointless test as all they did was show that the vehicle uses computer commands for certain features, they did not actually show that the vehicle could be remotely hacked.


I think he disabled her breaks, which is strange


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

puber said:


> I think he disabled her breaks, which is strange


Well, they did prove that *if* you could hack into the vehicle that it would be very dangerous. They didn't prove that you could hack into one, there simply isn't a wireless way to connect into _most_ vehicles to do so. There are some exceptions, but not the Prius they did this test with.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DARPA Prius hacking article:

http://jalopnik.com/watch-darpa-hackers-take-control-of-a-toyota-prius-896255481

I missed the video on the OP link the first time, looks like that was done entirely remotely, a big step up from this last article I was familiar with.


----------

